# chicken heart



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Gonna get some chicken heart from a friends grocery store. Should i do anything special to it before i give some to my rhom?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't think its good from what I've read here in the past.
I could definitely be wrong though.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Get seafood instead. Mamilian meat if im not mistaken is harder to digest and i think hearts would be a bit fattning. I just wouldnt feed it. mamilian meat tends to mess up water quality more then fish fillets too. I dont think it would be harmful once in a blue moon, but definitly not as a staple diet.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

as said above, don't use it as stable food but once a while as treat will be fine. if there's any fat on the heart you just need to remove as much as you can.
I tried it at a Brazilian BBQ place, it actually taste pretty good if done right. some for your p and some for you


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

you can feed once and a while but I wouldnt it can messs up your water params pretty bad especially if you dont have alot of filtration


----------

